
High Energy Physics Community Statement - andybak
https://www.particlesforjustice.org/
======
SiempreViernes
> Strumia complains that he personally was not hired for a position that a
> woman was hired for, despite having a larger number of citations than her.
> He even compares his citation number to that of a (female) member of the
> search committee for this job. [... but] almost 1/3 of Strumia's citations
> come from being one of thousands of authors on the CMS Higgs discovery paper
> [... and] the statistically insignificant 750 GeV fluctuation at CERN, which
> disappeared with more data.

Yeah, saying your talk will be about "Bibliometrics data about gender issues
in fundamental theory" and then spend parts of it attacking the hiring
committee for lacking citation numbers is not really a _proper_ way to behave.

It seems winning the contest for the Iron Throne @ 750 GeV[1] got to his head
and he concocted a cunning plan to strike back as the woman who bested him
unfairly.

[1]: [http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2016/06/game-of-
thrones-750-...](http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2016/06/game-of-
thrones-750-gev-edition.html)

